# Ohio Wildlife Council Hears 2012-2013 Hunting Regulations Proposals



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The 2012-13 hunting and trapping regulation proposals were presented on January 4 to the Ohio Wildlife Council by the ODNR, Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

